# what is the largest or biggest pigeon breed



## ddv (May 5, 2002)

This may sound dumb I am just a beginner and wanted to know which breed of pigeon is the largest? Kings, runts, or giant homers? I am fascinated at trying to raise some very big ones.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
Runts are most likely the biggest breed of pigeon they can get up to 3 pounds....

------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I agree, the runt is the largest pigeon now that the Dodo is instinct.
Carl


----------



## ddv (May 5, 2002)

Anyone have any runts or know of anyone that sells runts?


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Carl wrote, in part, "...now that the Dodo is instinct."

Yes, we've had that effect on other species around us. But this is something we have the power to change.

The Dodo, the Passenger Pigeon, they're gone beyond recalling--and needlessly so.









I think groups like this one will push for another direction, a better outcome, next time around. At least that is my hope.

--Ray


----------

